# ****/Cat dog owners



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I know most on here have bird dogs. Heck I even have a Chessie to hunt ducks and geese with on the largest natural freshwater lake west of the Missippi (Flathead Lake in NW Montana).

Are there any other **** or Cat (Bobcat or Mountain Lion) doggers on here?


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

I do. What you doing on this board - you've got snow!! You should be cutting tracks right now....quit your job and just go! hehe A few weeks ago I was over in MT running and we had packed up camp and were leaving when a nice, beautiful extra-large bobcat boogied across the road right in front of my outfit. My partner jumped out and was trying to get me to turn loose with him. I refused - I had a long drive and needed to work the next day. He told me "Damit now, you ain't a cat hunter unless your job is on the line!" hehe That sure made me laugh.

I'm headed your direction on saturday to chase 'em again for a week..... The weather isn't too cooperative next week - but any day spent chasing felines is better than a day at work I guess!! Hope you're having a good year - and you keep 'em looking up!!

PS: Wish you would have posted sooner - I spent a number of weeks working out in BigFork this summer... coulda looked you up and listened to your hounds unravel a few tracks! Woulda beat the heck outta the motel. Maybe next time.

Good Hunting to ya!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

you dont hapen to have a Walker gyp named Tess do you? or is that your buddys dog?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have got a few walkers. Used to run a lot but kind of got out of it. Now my two just kind of lounge around.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

No I don't - someone I know may - but I'm not sure (I don't recognize that name)

I only have one Walker, a male - out of Meyers stock.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

just wonding is all, I have a buddy that lives in the Mandan/Bismarck area that was in MT hunting a few weeks ago Lion hunting and had the same thing happen to him on the way out. Looks like I need to change my Residency and so I can have that kinda stuff happen to me


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Doogie: Did you move to ND from Bigfork? The quota's sure filled up fast this year with bob's fetching such high dollar, huh? It was hard to decline that one - that one was lined-out before we even loosed hounds!!

Wyo: Back off on the feed and whip those slobber-mouth hounds into shape, as I have a burning inclination to go to Wyoming and run!!! hehe I wanted to slip into WY this year and try some new county, but we just couldn't get things lined up. Maybe next season.

Good hunting to you guys!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

No I dident move, I have one of my dogs going ot Jim Collins bobcat training pen in MN for 6 weeks from the middle of Sept to the first of Nov. My family has land up around Walhalla and my Aunts and cousins live in Grand Forks. I am going to stay up there and see if I cant take a few **** hides in that 6 weeks, with my other dogs. Might try to meet up with some guys from WI that go to Devils Lake every year. Then its back to Bigfork to see if the $500 that I paid got me 8)

yeah it is ridiculous, we can only take 4 over here with a quota of 150  it aint like it is in Central and Eastern Montana were you guys can run rampant 

Wyoming is fun to hunt, I have hunted some down around Buffalo and Gillette.


----------

